# recommendations for aire Abbeville/Rouen.



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,Travelling down to Spain next week and getting to Calais 5.30pm ,so am going to drive 1-1.5 hrs towards Rouen,any decent aires near main road that will take a 9mtr van ..
Thanks
Barry


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Can recommend Mesnieres en Bray (N49 45.987′, E001 22.864′)

A good aire with free services in a very pretty village. The locL chateau is beautiful. 

I'm sure a 9m van will get in there fine. Its about 1.5 hrs south from Calais.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, Quite often people stop in the public carpark at Nouvion on the D1001 (which used to be called the N1.) otherwise there's the Aire de la bay de Somme on the A16. (Lots there usually)
Colin


----------



## jbs61 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Baie de Somme services on the A16 peage section has a dedicated caravan motorhome area. I've stayed several times with no problems.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

If its not too far, midway between Abbeville and Rouen just off the A28 Junc 6 in the tiny hamlet of Bosc Geffroy near Callangeville is a large public car park opposite the church, plenty of room for large motorhomes to overnight.

49.83366 1.51403

http://tinyurl.com/lbo5q6t

Pete


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

rayc said:


> Baie de Somme services on the A16 peage section has a dedicated caravan motorhome area. I've stayed several times with no problems.


Yes, Baie de Somme is a pleasant and regular stopover for us too. No problems and extremely convenient, being at the service area.

Lovely views and good facilities too. Exactly 60 miles and 1 hour south of Calais.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=5...id=TYIklcPTdNml4sOTRnF5vA&cbp=12,5.24,,0,2.29

A bit further on, there is a private aire at Camping St Claire, at Neufchâtel-en-Bray (hardly 2 miles off the autoroute). The campsite is also excellent and is in the ACSI scheme. You pass cheap fuel, Lidl and Aldi in Neufchâtel.

http://www.camping-sainte-claire.com/

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=4...d=1JmmNUO1lbfuqhxAx1P7Lg&cbp=12,238.7,,0,1.26

http://en.camping-sainte-claire.com/289-camping-saint-claire/272-motorhome-facility.html

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=4...d=Autq2qKTsC2EwA86fjMnHQ&cbp=12,216.03,,0,4.5

Mike


----------

